# rig trip



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving shortly for the rigs will report back Sat night or Sun am :thumbsup:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck! I'd run to horn mountain... been hearing better reports from there than the marlin, beercan, and ram


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Tired, overall not too much braggin fish, 4 small dolphin 6-10lbs, couple of blackfins, moving S of Petronius very large weed ,lets call it a island, caught some of the largest hardtails of my 40 years of fishing. These suckers were easy 8-10lbs, hell they were hitting islanders with medium to horse ballyhoo. So, we bridle up two of them out on the 80's they go, and we slowed trolled them around the island, and around, and around , and around solid two hours,even changing baits. nothing  . Thought fo sho this was our chance for the blue suit, wasn't meant to be. Gave it a shot , next trip in July


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the report bigone. At least you didnt come back empty handed and have some meat in the cooler. Im also surprised you guys didn't get a big hookup after trolling around that island of weeds while pulling nice baits. Strange, but I guess thats fishing for ya. Thanks for sharing, I know your tired. You will get em next time


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the report we are either heading out tonight or tomorrow morning. I will post when we get back. 
Tony


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting, what you were doing with live bait is def, the best way to catch a blue or a whopper YF, it just takes time.


----------

